
Google buys Green Parrot Pictures, looking to make YouTube prettier - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/16/google-buys-green-parrot-pictures-looking-to-make-youtube-vids/
======
sparky
I never understood why MotionDSP ( <http://www.motiondsp.com/products/> )
never marketed to consumers or consumer applications, and pigeonholed
themselves as a law-enforcement- or intelligence-only product. Granted, I'm
sure there's plenty of money in that niche, but it seems like B2B sales to
people like Youtube, Vimeo, Zencoder, etc. would be a no-brainer.

Their CUDA product may not have been as attractive to businesses with existing
server farms, because those server farms rarely include GPUs, but they have a
multicore-optimized variant as well.

Anyway, I guess they're not too shaken up about it (
<http://twitter.com/MotionDSP/status/47834266205306881> ), so maybe there's
something I'm missing.

------
eggbrain
This for me marks an interesting shift--before this, we thought of YouTube as
a place we upload movies after we finish editing them, if we edited them at
all (Sure they had the Video Editor on their site, but was it really used?).
By adding advanced options, however, YouTube could become perhaps something
more than just a place to store videos, but create and edit them as well.

------
uberalex
The CEO of Green Parrot gave a great TEDx Dublin Talk on Bullet time and
interpolation. Well worth a look.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoQ5rdTa4Tg>

------
sawyer
Wow, the stabilizer has a huge effect, congratulations to Green Parrot on some
awesome tech!

------
georgieporgie
You can play with image stabilization using VirtualDub and the Deshaker
plugin. It's a PITA, though, so YouTube integration is great.

<http://www.virtualdub.org/>

<http://www.guthspot.se/video/deshaker.htm>

------
lotusleaf1987
How much? Anyone know?

